# Bluray Signal Issues



## ShaVerZ (Jul 21, 2015)

Im hoping someone can help as this problem is driving me mad.

I have a Panasonic 42" TV (TX-42AS740B)

and a 

Panasonic Bluray HDD Recorder (DMR-PWT530).

The problem i have is the Digital TV Signal on the Bluray Player and i've had this unit changed twice now with the same problem.

The signal is poor, some channels have a great signal but others poor, so bad, thst channels are missed. Now the TV Signal is perfect, no problems whatsoever. I've tried changing the leads and even purchased new ones but the Bluray Player remains the same.

I've also noticed that if I move the aerial lead around or sometimes just hold it then the signal gets better but I have to find the sweet spot to be able to get all channels. I've also used that same lead directly in to the TV but all is fine and as ive said, the TV has no problem.

Can someone please assist? Ive had the unit replaced but the problem still happens.

Any help appreciated... Thanking you in advance.


----------



## ShaVerZ (Jul 21, 2015)

This may seem strange but it looks like its the HDMi lead interfering with the signal. Moving it actually improves the signal 10-fold. Ive tried 3 different HDMi leads and they all cause this issue... Anyone? :s


----------



## ShaVerZ (Jul 21, 2015)

Ive also read that this Bluray has a signal splitter which allows you to record two programmes at once. Could this be an issue?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not all tuners work the same, some are better than others. As you have had three units now that all work the same, I suspect that unit just has a poor tuner.

And no, the "splitter" is internal and is used to feed both tuners. It shouldn't have any effect on signal strength.


----------

